# Spray Foam Insulation



## shellymill (11 Oct 2011)

has anyone any feedback on this for an attic?


----------



## onq (11 Oct 2011)

Please read this thread.


----------



## hastalavista (11 Oct 2011)

The concern I have here is in relation to how you actually verify the product being used is what you have specified.

In simple terms the issue is whether you have open or closed cell foam
zee here
http://sprayfoam.com/spps/ahpg.cfm?spgid=6 
or 
 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Building_insulation_materials for a discussion.

My other concern is fire and when ever I have specified it for use on inner slopes of roofs I have insisted on the foamed area be fire proofed. perhaps overkill but I sleep better

The Certifications can be  interpreted, by installers as being ambiguous as, for example only,  here on page 10
[broken link removed]

I am NOT endorsing the product, just showing where issues may arise.


----------

